# Mini Faunarium search



## Rib (Nov 17, 2005)

Does anyone know a good site for small plastic Faunarium tanks, im not talking 23 x 15 x 16cm, I mean the extra small one thats 9 x 5.5 x 5 cm. I know they exist as I bought one from Ian, but he's currently out of stock and i need one fast! I thought theres no better place to ask


----------



## Ian (Nov 17, 2005)

www.livefoods.co.uk

http://www.cornishcrispa.com/catalog/

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rib (Nov 17, 2005)

why thank you


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2005)

Wrong forum!


----------



## Ian (Nov 18, 2005)

what? its in enclosures and housing...


----------



## infinity (Nov 18, 2005)

I've seen those exact sizes in pound-stretcher... you're looking for something around half the size of a loaf of bread right? - seen them there for a quid


----------

